# Duda con equipos CAL AMP



## casadorx0 (Feb 20, 2012)

Buen día compañeros, estoy trabajando con equipo localizador automotriz gps que aparte tiene otras muchas cualidades las cuales no he podido aprovechar por desconocer los códigos o comandos para activar éstas funciones como son por ejemplo el bloqueo de motor que segun un manual que encontré sería a traves del pin 5 y 6 con un pulso negativo, pero por mas que he buscado en la red no he encontrado nada, los modelos de los equipos son LMU41G1 Y LMU400, como les repito de la marca CAL AMP, si alguien tuviese alguna información que quisiera compartir se lo agradeceria mucho 

Al parecer éste tipo de aparatos es poco conocido o no me expliqué bien, éste modulo es similar a los que han estado apareciendo a la venta como los GPS tracker, pero hasta donde se los de CAL AMP son mas completos aunque aparentan ser mas viejitos, la página de CAL AMP al parecer no proporciona información mas que a sus clientes y me urge saber la manera codigo o tipo de mensaje que requiero para provocar que me entregue un pulso para a su vez lograr hacer el bloqueo de motor, claro mediante algun circuito o relay, ojalá alguien del Foro me pudiese ayudar, saludos.


----------



## FIGUEROA (Mar 17, 2014)

El comando para provaocar el bloqueo es:

!r3,8,0


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=Calamp+sms


----------



## antunezl (May 18, 2015)

Buenos dias amigos, me puedes ayudar por favor, mi vehiculo tiene un dispositivo de este calamp pero debe ser del dueño anterior me podrian ayudar a configurarlo para mi? en que pagina puedo ver el rastreo? que cmando debo enviar para cambiar los parametros y por donde puedo hacerle seguimiento, espero su respuesta amigos gracias de antemano


----------



## cyberandy (Sep 21, 2015)

Los equipos Calamp manejan puertos seriales de bajo voltaje 3,3V, dependiendo del modelo el fabricante ofrece 2 tipos de adaptadores para conectarlos via RS232, uno con alimentacion de 5V y otro con alimentacion de 12V, estos adaptadores traen la circuiteria parecida a la de los modulos del arduino para la conversion del formato y nivel de voltaje apropiado para esta comunicacion.

Sin embargo, si no tienen este cable, pueden enviar toda la configuracion via SMS, y la configuracion no es nada facil de realizar.


----------



## Ovalles (Feb 23, 2017)

FIGUEROA dijo:


> El comando para provaocar el bloqueo es:
> 
> !r3,8,0



Me funciono, pero ahora quisiera saber cual es el comando para quitar el bloqueo.

Lo use en los modelos LMU08G401 y 21G501


----------



## cyberandy (Feb 24, 2017)

Algunos de los comandos para los Calamp:

    Reset Device:
	!R3,70,0

    Enciende Rele 0:
	!R3,8,0

    Apaga Rele 0:
	!R3,9,0

    Enciende Rele 1:
	!R3,8,1

    Apaga Rele 1:
	!R3,9,1

    Enciende Rele 2:
	!R3,8,2

     Apaga Rele 2:
	!R3,9,2

    Solicitar Reporte:
	!R3,1,0

    Detiene reporte por tiempo/distancia
	!R3,6,0

    Activa reporte por tiempo/distancia profile = 0,1,2,3
	!R3,7,0

    Enciende el GPS Hard Reset
	!R3,20,0

    Apaga el GPS
	!R3,21,0

    Reinicia o enciende el GPRS
	!R3,37,0

    Apaga el GPRS
	!R3,38,0

    Reinicia o enciende el Modem
	!R3,55,0

    Apaga el Modem
	!R3,56,0

    Borra el log
	!R3,5,0

    Download Configuration Updates
	!R3,49,129


----------



## haimar moreno (Ago 31, 2017)

Desmonte un GPS Cal Amp lmu12g101 y no se programarlo para mi carro
¿ Que pasos debo seguir para programarlo via sms o que debo hacer ?...


----------



## pcarreraherrera (Oct 5, 2017)

Amigo, una consulta, ¿ Cómo programo los equipos calamp; quiero decir, con que programa y que lenguaje de programación? espero me ayudes, la verdad no tengo idea.



cyberandy dijo:


> Algunos de los comandos para los Calamp:
> 
> Reset Device:
> !R3,70,0
> ...




[/B]





casadorx0 dijo:


> buen dia compañeros soy nuevo en el foro y espero no haber fallado al postear mi duda en esta seccion
> estoy trabajando con equipo localizador automotriz gps que aparte tiene otras muchas cualidades las cuales no he podido aprovechar por desconocer los codigos o comandos para activar estas funciones como son por ejemplo el blokeo de motor que segun un manual que encontre seria atravez del pin 5 y 6 con un pulso negativo pero por mas que he buscado en la red no he encontrado nada los modelos de los equipos son LMU41G1 Y LMU400 como les repito de la marca CAL AMP si alguien tuviese alguna informacion que quisiera compartir se lo agradeceria mucho
> De antemano gracias


----------



## luisafdasp (Jun 7, 2018)

buenas tardes. 
solicito su ayuda para configurar por via sms un dispositivo calamp 2820, ya que le configure el servidor y puerto y envía la trama pero no envía su ubicación; si alguno supiera como arreglar esto para que me reporte la ubicación se  lo agradecería mucho.
muchas gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 7, 2018

buenas tardes otra duda ..
que significa en un calamp 2820 que muestre en sms GPS:3D-INVLD 0


----------

